# Abzockanrufe



## clown44 (31. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist in letzter Zeit aufgefallen, daß sich sehr dubiose Anrufe häufen.
Es wird einem erzählt, man hätte angeblich an irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen mitgemacht oder was auch immer. Dann wird einem was Versprochen, daß Die angeblich einen aus solchen Verträgen herausholen bzw. die Laufzeit verkürzen können. Dabei kann es passieren, daß man dann ein Zeitschriftenabo oder was anderes am Hals hat, was man gar nicht haben will.


Hier habe ich noch ein paar Abzockrufnummern:
02218796759
02218785749
021616212000
0033170702586
018055156045

Was haltet Ihr davon???


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2012)

Das wird immer schlimmer!


----------



## N8Mensch2 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja ist schon nervig. Aber seit ich einen Anrufbeantworter habe, geht´s eigentlich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2012)

Auf so etwas reagiere ich nicht, wenn der Anruf suspekt ist wird das rote Knöpfchen gedrückt


----------



## Murdoch (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja einfach bei allen Anrufern auflegen, die man nicht erwartet oder kennt. 

Da wird auch in Zukunft nix sinnvolles bei raus kommen.


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiss auch gar nicht wer sich für so ein Dreck her gibt das müssen Assis, Dummköpfe oder einfach nur faule Schweine in irgendwelchen Callcentern sein.


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Dezember 2012)

Kay Uwe Meyer - YouTube
-> Fällt mir zu dem Thema spontan ein. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2012)

Gebt da blos keine Daten von euch an oder so. Diese Schweine sollte man alle bestrafen.


----------



## acidburn1811 (31. Dezember 2012)

Haben schon vor Ewigkeiten unser Home Tel.Abgebaut,weil´s eh nie genutzt wurde und sich nicht gut als Staubfänger gemacht hatte 
Heut zu Tage hat doch eh jeder ein Handy.

Gruß,


----------



## Rizoma (31. Dezember 2012)

Spielst du oder jemand aus deiner Familie zufällig irgend nen Free2Play Game die haben meist einen Werbepartner der schaltet dann Werbung oder Gewinnspiele schaltet an die man Teilnehmen muss um die Ingamewährung gratis zu bekommen und wenn man da teilnimmt hat man meist diese Leute an der Backe.


----------



## clown44 (31. Dezember 2012)

Der Gedanke, so etwas zu machen, würde mir nie in den Sinn kommen. ( auch in meiner Familie nicht )


----------



## Monsjo (31. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt eine Internetseite wo du dich eintragen kannst/solltest die sorgt dafür das die dich nicht mehr anrufen. 
Robinsonliste Online


----------



## clown44 (31. Dezember 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auf so etwas reagiere ich nicht, wenn der Anruf suspekt ist wird das rote Knöpfchen gedrückt


 
Mittlerweile wird das Familienintern auch schon so gemacht.
Damit die dann mit solchen Anrufen nicht mehr Nerven können, wird die entsprechende Nummer noch gesperrt. Dann ist erst einmal Ruhe.


----------



## Austi2k (7. Januar 2013)

Einfach rein in die Blacklist und gut ist... danke für die nummern!


----------



## clown44 (8. Januar 2013)

Austi2k schrieb:


> Einfach rein in die Blacklist und gut ist... danke für die nummern!


 
War doch Selbstverständlich!!!

Hier mal noch zwei weitere Nummern:

01805888105
08212172867

@Monsjo
Bei der Robinsonliste kann es keine 100%ige Sicherheit geben, da viele dieser "Firmen" im Ausland sitzen. Von daher ist es sehr schwierig, solchen "Firmen" eins auszuwischen.


----------



## fL!nT (10. Januar 2013)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Kay Uwe Meyer - YouTube
> -> Fällt mir zu dem Thema spontan ein.
> 
> 
> ...


 

vielen Dank für diesen Link 

Meine Güte,was habe ich gelacht


----------



## Supeq (10. Januar 2013)

Den Spaß kann man sich auch selbst machen, ist richtig witzig in geselliger Runde am Abend. Von daher: Nicht nur schlecht diese Abzock-Callcenter  Einfach mal den Spieß umdrehen^^

[Solang man keinen korrekten Daten rausgibt kann ja auch nix passieren]


----------



## Mastermind83 (11. Januar 2013)

Meine Oma ist darauf schon mal rein gefallen seit dem kommen nur noch Anrufe bei ihr an von Leuten die sie im Telefonbuch gespeichert hat .


----------



## target2804 (11. Januar 2013)

Ich Sage da immer meine Standardspruch:

Sie wissen sicher, dass sie sich mit derartigen anrufen strafbar machen, oder? 
I.d.R. legen sie dann direkt wieder auf. Und seit Jahren habe ich mittlerweile Ruhe vor den Affen.


----------



## Vicblau (11. Januar 2013)

habe voip und hatte noch nie einen werbeanruf


----------



## clown44 (5. April 2013)

Mittlerweile scheint sich das ganze doch etwas beruhigt zu haben.
Es kam zwar zwischendurch immer noch mal vor, daß es der ein oder andere mal versucht hat, habe dann aber, sobald mir eine Nummer suspekt vorkam, gleich gesperrt.

Ich hoffe mal, daß es weiterhin so ruhig bleibt.


----------

